# Tag 1000 1988



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

hi all,

my old Tag 1000, has stopped working, its not the battery, looking for suggestions on who might be able to replace the quartz movement or if anyone has one for sale,

Cheers

Scott

Glasgow UK


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi there.

I had one of these, and the date had stopped changing.

I had a new quartz movement put in a couple of years ago, and it wasn't that expensive.

You will basically end up with a new watch in your old one. It's will be a none-Tag movement anyway.

I am sure many on here will point you in the right direction.


----------



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

gregory said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I had one of these, and the date had stopped changing.
> 
> ...


thanks, always better to go with someone that comes recommended


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi

Does your Tag 1000 look anything like this...?










That is my Heuer 1000 quartz from the last days of Heuer, before they became Tag Heuer (mid to late 1980s). I don't think that the design changed much after the name change.

If your Tag looks like the above, you may have the same problem that I did and I had problems for years with mine.

I had it repaired a couple of times, but it kept failing. In the end I found this forum and Roy's site.

Roy identified that the movement fitted by Heuer (and repaired or replaced by Tag's service agent) was a relatively poor quality, no-jewel ETA movement, and as such was always likely to be unreliable.

He fitted a new, equivalent, ETA movement that is a seven jewel movement as fitted in the current equivalent range of Tag watches

I've had no problems since.

The spindle (?) diameters are different to the original movement however, so Roy had to fit a different, slightly bulkier set of hands that were the closest match.

It now looks like this...










I'd recommend having the movement replaced if you want to keep the watch and wear it.

If you want to keep it original, you could ask Roy if he can repair the existing movement, but if you do, I would take the battery out and 'lay it up', rather than leave it running.

The repairs to the original movement never lasted more than a couple of years before failing.

I got Roy to repair the movement that he removed from mine, so I have it for the sake of originality, but I wouldn't trust it in the watch.

Hope that's of use.

Andy


----------



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> Hi
> 
> Does your Tag 1000 look anything like this...?
> 
> ...


Andy, thats Excellent,

Same watch , I dont wear it , but it was a 21st birthday present and I would like it working, it was repaired by Tag 3 times and has gone again, but I would like it working, dont care about the movement fitted, so next question, and excuse my ignorance as kinda new to the forum, who is roy ? web address or something please

thanks again

Scott.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

scott laurie said:


> Andy, thats Excellent,
> 
> Same watch , I dont wear it , but it was a 21st birthday present and I would like it working, it was repaired by Tag 3 times and has gone again, but I would like it working, dont care about the movement fitted, so next question, and excuse my ignorance as kinda new to the forum, who is roy ? web address or something please
> 
> ...


Hi Scott

Roy is Roy Taylor, the owner of this forum. Follow the link at the top of the page to RLT Watches or click here < RLT Watches >

From comments that other forum members have posted; I think he's quite busy catching up on repairs, but drop him an email and explain the problem... RLT Watches Email. He'll know what needs doing.

Oh, and his prices are much more reasonable than Tag's.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

nice generic hands


----------



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> scott laurie said:
> 
> 
> > Andy, thats Excellent,
> ...


thanks Andy,

PM sent !

Regards

Scott.


----------

